# ALU de 1 bit



## mapers (Ene 6, 2011)

buenas señores me dejaron diseñar  un alu de 1 bi en una protoboard ...mi pregunta es lo hago primeramente con una tabla .........o ahy algun otro  procedimiento como hacerlo.......


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 7, 2011)

Hola mapers

Como sería un ALU de tan solo 1 BIT ?

La unidad llamada ALU(Unidad Aritmetica/Logica) efectua operaciones aritmeticas y lógicas, pero con un solo BIT cómo lo haría ?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Mandrake (Ene 8, 2011)

mapers dijo:


> . . . es lo hago primeramente con una tabla .........o ahy algun otro  procedimiento como hacerlo . . .



A la hora de diseñar un circuito logico digital, siempre empiece por la tabla de verdad.


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 8, 2011)

Mandrake dijo:


> A la hora de diseñar un circuito logico digital, siempre empiece por la tabla de verdad.



Aclarar Logico COMBINACIONAL, para los Secuenciales las tablas de verdad no sirven de mucho


----------



## Mandrake (Ene 8, 2011)

fdesergio dijo:


> Aclarar Logico COMBINACIONAL, para los Secuenciales las tablas de verdad no sirven de mucho



Entonces:


¿Que es un  _*mapa de Karnaugh*_?
¿Para que se utiliza esa "insignificante herramienta"?
¿Es una tabla u otro objeto de alguna galaxia lejana?


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 8, 2011)

Mandrake dijo:


> Entonces:
> 
> 
> ¿Que es un  _*mapa de Karnaugh*_?
> ...



Para un circuito secuencial te sirven los mapas de Karnaugh?? 
Yo no he dicho que no sirven, Te sirven para circuitos Digitales COMBINACIONALES no para SECUENCIALES


----------



## antiworldx (Ene 8, 2011)

para secuenciales, se usan las maquinas de estado...


----------



## jaimepsantos (Ene 11, 2011)

De 1 bit??,, ha de ser con compuertas logicas eligiendo con un multiplexor que operacion deseas realizar no??


----------



## felipeyeah (Ene 12, 2011)

fdesergio dijo:


> Aclarar Logico COMBINACIONAL, para los Secuenciales las tablas de verdad no sirven de mucho



no sirven de mucho pero sirven !!

para un circuito lógico secuancial se hace una diagrama de trancisión pero este se apolla de una tabla de verdad para minimizar.. blah_blah_blah..


----------

